
Do you care about animals? Then you really shouldn't eat octopus - prawn
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/may/26/do-you-care-about-animals-then-you-really-shouldnt-eat-octopus
======
Alexey_Nigin
A potato has 2 more chromosomes than I do. Does it mean that I shouldn't eat
potatoes?

